
London Stock Exchange crippled by system outage - rms
http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSL01084620080908?sp=true
======
mynameishere
When I was in college (not that long ago) I had a COBOL class. I learned
exactly one thing from that class: It is astonishingly...astonishingly...easy
to fuck up financial apps. If you see a webpage where the margins are off, or
the text doesn't align...that's bad. But in a financial app, the equivilent
bug amounts to catastrophe.

------
rms
[http://www.onwindows.com/Articles/LSE-TradElect-system-
goes-...](http://www.onwindows.com/Articles/LSE-TradElect-system-goes-
live/843/Default.aspx)

~~~
pgebhard
From the article: "The new platform has been designed to the highest levels of
resilience with comprehensive back up, which includes dual processing at two
sites and recovery from component failure within a second."

Hmm...where was the recovery? Did it mention anywhere why the recovery didn't
occur? I'm guessing, though, that the company won't actively explain what
failed or why.

------
iamelgringo
_Hmmmm.... Maybe we should run the test suite one more time before we deploy._

------
known
Windows priorities have been 1\. Usability 2\. Features 3\. Performance

Unix priorities have been 1\. Features 2\. Performance 3\. Usability

------
michaelneale
And they chose windows over linux for Reliability:
[http://www.idgconnect.com/software/windows/london_stock_exch...](http://www.idgconnect.com/software/windows/london_stock_exchange_achieving_record_reliability_using_windows_over_linux/)

~~~
briansmith
Windows doesn't take 8 hours to reboot. I'm gonna guess that it was some data
corruption or hardware failure that forced a rebuild of some large database
node.

------
coltafever
Probably caused by a faulty wind generating turbine.

------
ca98am79
the trading bots did it on purpose - they are taking control of the system

